# Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (12. Juli 2005)

*Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## B3NDER (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

das einzige spiel und zwar  Dead or Alive 4, die anderen kommen doch eh alle aufn PC raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

[X]wenn ich mal wieder das bedürfniss verspüre, in auflösungen <640x480 zu zocken, hab ich genügend dos klassiker zur auswahl.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]wenn ich mal wieder das bedürfniss verspüre, in auflösungen <640x480 zu zocken, hab ich genügend dos klassiker zur auswahl.


...Und für  1920x1080i gibts ja die XBOX360


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2005 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]wenn ich mal wieder das bedürfniss verspüre, in auflösungen <640x480 zu zocken



hey  kommt schon, informiert euch vorher. Das nervt langsam.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.07.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2005 19:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab dummerweise keinen hdtv fernseher mit nativen 1980x1028, wer mir auch in nächster zeit keinen leisten können und sonst kann man ja froh sein, wenn die teile die volle pal auflösung (720 x 576) darstellen. (okay - zugegeben: hab mich um rund 100pixel geirrt. aber mal ehrlich: selbst mit 800x600 könnte man heutzutage niemand mehr vor nen pc locken, aber vor nem fernseher reicht das auf einmal allen um in den höchsten tönen von der nächsten grafikrevolution zu schwärmen???)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.07.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.07.2005 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand zwar schon früher, dass die niedrige Auflösung kein gutes Argument ist (man sitzt ja auch nicht 20cm davor, Bildschirm größer etc.).

Aber jetzt abzulästern, weil MAN SELBST keinen HDTV-Fernseher hat (ich auch nicht, warte bis die guten Teile, 1980*1028, billiger werden), ist doch wohl quatsch.

Ich kann auch bei UT2004 die Auflösung auf 320*240 stellen und mich über die pixelige Grafik ärgern  

Bis die PS3 bei uns erscheint dauert gut noch 1,5 Jahre.
2006 ist auch WM, die in HDTV gesendet wird (weil der Rest der Welt außer Afrika schon lange HDTV hat) und hoffentlich endlich HDTV auch in Europa zu einem Thema macht. Dann werden auch die Geräte im Preis fallen.


jedenfalls: die neuen Konsolen KÖNNEN hohe Auflösungen darstellen, also ist ein nicht-vorhandener HDTV-Fernseher kein Kritikpunkt.

Bei einem PC-Spiel hat man auch nicht immer die beste Hardware und es könnte viel besser aussehen. Die PCG zieht deswegen ja wohl auch keine Prozente ab


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt abzulästern, weil MAN SELBST keinen HDTV-Fernseher hat (ich auch nicht, warte bis die guten Teile, 1980*1028, billiger werden), ist doch wohl quatsch.


nicht nur quatsch, es ist die gute alte neidhammel-schiene.


die XBOX kann übrigens auch HDTV-auflösungen darstellen, es gibt sogar spiele, die es unterstützen... allerdings habe ich nur grafisch extrem anspruchslose gesehen, weil die XBOX wohl zu schwach ist, aufwendigere spiele in so hoher auflösung flüssig auf den schirm zu bringen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				HanFred am 19.07.2005 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> die XBOX kann übrigens auch HDTV-auflösungen darstellen, es gibt sogar spiele, die es unterstützen... allerdings habe ich nur grafisch extrem anspruchslose gesehen, weil die XBOX wohl zu schwach ist, aufwendigere spiele in so hoher auflösung flüssig auf den schirm zu bringen.



Gibt ja auch die Gerüchte, dass die XBox 360 zu schwach für die höchsten HDTV-Auflösungen sei.
Aber ich hol mir eh die PS3  , btw. wo ist denn hier der passende Poll dazu?


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja auch die Gerüchte, dass die XBox 360 zu schwach für die höchsten HDTV-Auflösungen sei.:


wegen des AA, ja. aber ob es stimmt, weiss ich auch nicht, ist wie du schreibst ein gerücht. und ich glaube, einen artikel gesesen zu haben, der das einfach mal vermutet, beweisen kann's da aber auch niemand.


----------



## Yellowrat (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

DEAD RISING !!!!
Kaufhauszombie-Mezel-Game !!!!    

Das wird wohl de rgrund sein weshlab ich mir die neue (wi)XBox hole


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				HanFred am 19.07.2005 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub das war aus dem Abläster-Artikel von Heise 

Allerdings war da auch ein Fakt: Die X-Box360 wird keine Blue-Ray oder ähnliches unterstützen. Bei den ungeheuren Datenmengen könnte das ein böser Fehler sein (oder man wechselt fröhlich DVD´s  )
Außerdem werden Filme dann auch als HDTV auf Blue-Ray erscheinen (frage mich grad wie so ein Film mit 1920*1080 auf nem 100cm 16:9 Fernseher ausschaut  Das sind glaube ich mehr Bildpunkte als im Kino  )


----------



## HanFred (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem werden Filme dann auch als HDTV auf Blue-Ray erscheinen


ist das wirklich schon sicher? was ist mit HD-DVD? ich dachte, dass noch nicht ganz geklärt sei, welcher standard wo eingesetzt würde.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				HanFred am 19.07.2005 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, eigentlich nicht.
Ich zitiere mal aus der Wikipedia:



> Vergleich der Eigenschaften der HD-DVD mit denen der Blu-ray Disc:
> 
> * Die Blu-ray Disc verfügt in der zweilagigen Version über eine höhere Speicherkapazität von 50 GByte. Im Labor wurden bereits vierlagige und achtlagige Prototypen hergestellt.
> * Die HD-DVD gilt als einfacher herzustellen, da sie ähnlich wie eine DVD aufgebaut ist; die Hersteller von DVD-Medien können also möglicherweise Teile ihrer Produktionsanlagen weiterbenutzen.
> * Erste Versionen der Blu-ray Disc benötigten eine spezielle Schutzhülle (Cartridge). Zukünftige kann auf die Schutzhülle, aufgrund einer besonders harten Oberfläche, die nur schlecht Fingerabdrücke annimmt und äußerst Kratzfest ist, verzichtet werden. Die Entwicklung dieser "nackten" Disc ist wichtig, um die Herstellungskosten der BD zu senken und ihre Attraktivität für die Filmstudios zu erhöhen



HD-DVD wird entwickelt von  EC, Toshiba, Intel, IBM und Time Warner (u.a).
Blue Ray von Sony, Panasonic, Pioneer, LG, Dell, Apple, Matsushita und Philips (u.a.)

Einerseits Timewarner, andererseits Player-Hersteller.
Durch die PS3 könnte aber Blue-Ray weiter verbreitet/bekannter werden.

Hoffe nur, dass es nicht zweigleisig gefahren wird wie bei +/- DVD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.07.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand zwar schon früher, dass die niedrige Auflösung kein gutes Argument ist (man sitzt ja auch nicht 20cm davor, Bildschirm größer etc.).



bildschirmgröße und abstand heben sich auf - was bleibt ist n matschiges bild ohne details.
mag sein, dass dich das nicht stört - mich schon.



> Aber jetzt abzulästern, weil MAN SELBST keinen HDTV-Fernseher hat (ich auch nicht, warte bis die guten Teile, 1980*1028, billiger werden), ist doch wohl quatsch.
> 
> jedenfalls: die neuen Konsolen KÖNNEN hohe Auflösungen darstellen, also ist ein nicht-vorhandener HDTV-Fernseher kein Kritikpunkt.
> 
> Bei einem PC-Spiel hat man auch nicht immer die beste Hardware und es könnte viel besser aussehen. Die PCG zieht deswegen ja wohl auch keine Prozente ab



abgesehen davon dass das mit den abzügen auch schon vorgekommen ist...:
es ist n kleiner unterschied, ob ich bei einem spiel die details ein bißchen runterstellen muss, weil ich nicht bereit bin, 300€ für ne neue graka auszugeben oder ob ich ein bild auf einem niveau wie vor 3-4jahren (pc) habe, weil mir die 7000+€ für einen passenden fernseher fehlen.
(das billigste angebot für einen fernseher mit 1920x1080 -ich rede hier von geräten, die hdtv darstellen, nicht "hdtv-ready" teilen, die ein entsprechendes eingangssignal verarbeiten=runterrechnen- bei idalo -andere suchmaschienen, die suche nach auflösung unterstützen, hab ich grad nicht gefunden- war 7200€. dafür bekomm ich locker nen x2, 2 7800gtx, nen 23"tft, *restlichen kleinkram* und genug spiele, das ich genug zu tun hab, bis die ps4 erscheint, die dann enventuell die gleiche qualität liefert, wie genannter pc)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.07.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> abgesehen davon dass das mit den abzügen auch schon vorgekommen ist...:
> es ist n kleiner unterschied, ob ich bei einem spiel die details ein bißchen runterstellen muss, weil ich nicht bereit bin, 300€ für ne neue graka auszugeben oder ob ich ein bild auf einem niveau wie vor 3-4jahren (pc) habe, weil mir die 7000+€ für einen passenden fernseher fehlen.
> (das billigste angebot für einen fernseher mit 1920x1080 -ich rede hier von geräten, die hdtv darstellen, nicht "hdtv-ready" teilen, die ein entsprechendes eingangssignal verarbeiten=runterrechnen- bei idalo -andere suchmaschienen, die suche nach auflösung unterstützen, hab ich grad nicht gefunden- war 7200€.



Nun, eine Konsolengeneration geht aber über ca. 5,6 Jahre. Wie viel hast du in dem Zeitraum für die Hardware deines PC´s ausgegeben?
Außerdem reden wir hier von einem Gerät, dass du noch für nächsten paar Konsolengenerationen benutzen kannst.

1920*1080 sind vielleicht jetzt noch sau teuer (kamen auch erst dieses jahr raus), aber wie gesagt, es dauert noch bis die neuen Konsolen raus kommen und noch länger bis HDTV in Europa etabliert ist. Ich kaufe mir erst einen (dafür gleich 1920*1080, weil das die höchstmögliche HDTV-Auflösung ist und es LANGE dauernd wird, bevor der Standard ersetzt wird) HDTV-Fernseher, wenn der Preis für solch ein Top-Gerät unter 2000€ liegt (bzw. vielleicht macht der media-markt wieder eine Aktion zur WM  ).



> dafür bekomm ich locker nen x2, 2 7800gtx, nen 23"tft, *restlichen kleinkram* und genug spiele, das ich genug zu tun hab, bis die ps4 erscheint, die dann enventuell die gleiche qualität liefert, wie genannter pc)


Du meinst wohl PS3 hoffe ich doch und auch die ist so einem PC noch überlegen. Dauert erfahrungsgemäß  1,2 Jährchen, bis die Konsolen wieder eingeholt worden sind.
Außerdem reden wir hier von 100cm Durchmesser-TV´s (zumindest wäre das meine Lieblingsgröße, aber 80 lohnt sich wohl mehr), da müsstest du dir schon einen 39"TFT kaufen 


Auch zu behaupten, die Grafik wäre bei der PS3 mit einem "normalen" Fernseher so schlecht wie die beim PC vor 4 Jahren ist doch etwas fehl am Platz. Man kann sich ja an hohen Auflösungen aufgeilen, aber wichtig sind bei der Grafik imo ganz andere Sachen.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 20.07.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> bildschirmgröße und abstand heben sich auf - was bleibt ist n matschiges bild ohne details.
> mag sein, dass dich das nicht stört - mich schon.


Warum stört dich das denn? Würd mich interessieren. Wenn ich z.b. Gran Turismo 4 mal als Beispiel nehme. Das hat auch auf einem Fernseher eine gute Grafik. Klar kommt es Grafisch nicht an aktuelle PC Spiele ran, aber nur weil sie nicht so gut ist muss sie ja nicht schlecht sein. Darüber hinaus macht das Game einfach einen heiden Spass, Auflösung hin oder her.

Du siehst ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Darüber hinaus werden auch PS3 Games auf einem normalen Fernseher gut aussehen. Wer hat euch eigentlich auf die irre Idee gebracht die Grafik immer unter PC und Konsole zu vergleichen? Find ich etwas engstirnig das ganze. Ist der Spielspass nicht viel wichtiger? Und der kommt bei Konsolen eben auch deshalb auf, weil man gemütlich auf'm Sofa rumlungern kann beim gamen. Wer dann noch einen guten HDTV Fernseher besitzt der bis 1080p geht und die Auflüsung (Und vorallem alles darunter) gut darstellen kann, der kann sich halt darüber freuen. So wie die Leute die jetzt eine GF7800 nebst schneller CPU besitzten um PC Spiele in ihrer bestmöglichen Qualität zu zocken. 

Nimms mir nicht übel ruyven aber diese ganze Disskusion ist genauso unötig wie ATI vs. NV oder Intel vs AMD geflame und geheule der Fanboys.
Mich ermüdet das mittlerweile


----------



## JohnCarpenter (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Wobei ruyven_macaran technisch gesehen recht hat. Andererseits ist die höchste HDTV-Auflösung nativ gar nicht unbedingt sinnvoll - bei entsprechendem Abstand vom Fernseher kann das Auge i.d.R. die Details gar nicht mehr auflösen.  Also bekommt man schon für 1500-2000€ ein technisch gut geeignetes Gerät. Jedenfalls sollte man erst mal abwarten, bis die Konsolen im Laden anspielbar und Fachzeitschriften getestet sind, und nicht pauschal schlecht machen.Für mich ist z.B. interessant, wie viel ich in die Aufrüstung meines PC's stecken müßte und ob z.B. Elder Scrolls oder Alan Wake dann spürbar besser am PC aussehen. Oder ob die Next-Gen Konsolen-Games noch genauso stabil laufen und gründlich debuggt sind, wie es leider viele PC-Spiele nicht sind.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.07.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.07.2005 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jetzt wird endlich auf breiter front gegen den unleugbar grössten technischen nachteil der konsolen angegangen und schon wieder hagelts beschwerden.
irgendwann muss hdtv nunmal in den markt gedrückt werden - sonst fallen die preise nie.

trotzdem wirds  in europa noch mindestens 2 jahre (trotz wm) dauern bis sich hdtv nennenswerte martteile erkämpft - schätze ich mal.

und noch länger wirds dauern, bis in konsolenspielen die höchste verfügbare auflösung genutzt bzw. gebrauch wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.07.2005 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> und noch länger wirds dauern, bis in konsolenspielen die höchste verfügbare auflösung genutzt bzw. gebrauch wird.



Wieso? Die Amerikaner und Japaner wollen bestimmt mit hoher Auflösung zocken, das ist denen doch egal, dass wir das hier noch nicht haben.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.07.2005 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.07.2005 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soweit ich weiss hat auch in japan und in den usa bislang kaum jemand eine tv- gerät, das die extremen auflöungen von 1080i der gar  1080p darstellen kann.

hdtv gibts dort (v.a. in japan) schon ewig, aber eben nur mit geringeren auflösngen ;  soweit ich weiss.

kann mich da aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.07.2005 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weiss hat auch in japan und in den usa bislang kaum jemand eine tv- gerät, das die extremen auflöungen von 1080i der gar  1080p darstellen kann.
> 
> hdtv gibts dort (v.a. in japan) schon ewig, aber eben nur mit geringeren auflösngen ;  soweit ich weiss.
> 
> kann mich da aber auch täuschen.



Achso, ich dachte du meinst allgemein HDTV-Auflösungen.
Ne, die höchsten Auflösungen sind auch bei denen teuer, aber ich denke wegen dem größeren Markt wird das bei denen nicht soo lange dauern.

Die ersten Spiele werden sowieso nicht die höchsten Auflösungen nutzen können.
Aber ich will mir jetzt keinen 1024er kaufen, da es irgendwann mal Medien mit höheren Auflösungen geben wird und ich mir bestimmt nicht alle 5 jahre einen TV kaufe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.07.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, eine Konsolengeneration geht aber über ca. 5,6 Jahre. Wie viel hast du in dem Zeitraum für die Hardware deines PC´s ausgegeben?



müsst ich nachrechnen, aber ich tippe mal auf rund 5000€, wovon allerdings an die 1500€ innerhalb der letzten 4monate waren und im gegenzug die ausgaben in den nächsten 12monaten gegen 0 tendieren müssten.



> Außerdem reden wir hier von einem Gerät, dass du noch für nächsten paar Konsolengenerationen benutzen kannst.



lebensdauer? n fernseher der 10jahre durchhält (nach deiner rechnung nicht mal ganz 2generationen) gehört schon zu den besseren und lcds haben i.d.r. noch ne niedrigere lebensdauer.



> 1920*1080 sind vielleicht jetzt noch sau teuer (kamen auch erst dieses jahr raus), aber wie gesagt, es dauert noch bis die neuen Konsolen raus kommen und noch länger bis HDTV in Europa etabliert ist. Ich kaufe mir erst einen (dafür gleich 1920*1080, weil das die höchstmögliche HDTV-Auflösung ist und es LANGE dauernd wird, bevor der Standard ersetzt wird) HDTV-Fernseher, wenn der Preis für solch ein Top-Gerät unter 2000€ liegt (bzw. vielleicht macht der media-markt wieder eine Aktion zur WM  ).



2000€? also vermutlich irgendwann ende 2006, eher sommer 2007. können uns ja dann nochmal drüber unterhalten, was mehr bringt - ne zu dem zeitpunkt 1,5jahre alte xbox360 oder ein aktueller pc...



> Du meinst wohl PS3 hoffe ich doch



ich mein ne ps4. 



> und auch die ist so einem PC noch überlegen. Dauert erfahrungsgemäß  1,2 Jährchen, bis die Konsolen wieder eingeholt worden sind.



alles was ich bislang gesehen habe überzeugt mich nicht davon, dass sie diesmal überhaupt überholen.
zugegeben: die online videos sind auch bei pc-spielen immer in ner auflösung, dass man das bild auch gleich beschreiben könnte, aber nach meiner erfahrung dauert es auch 2-3 jahre bis alle programmierer und nicht nur 1-2 vorzeigespiele das grafikpotential einer neuen generation ausnuzten.

aber sicherlich auch geschmackssache - mir war schon bei der vorstellung der letzten generation nicht ganz klar, was an niedrig auflösender, polygonarmer grafik so toll sein soll - sicherlich: die texturen sind meist sehr gut gewählt (wenn auch obejektiv klein und verwaschen), aber das gibts am pc auch immer mal wieder - may payne, undying,...



> Außerdem reden wir hier von 100cm Durchmesser-TV´s (zumindest wäre das meine Lieblingsgröße, aber 80 lohnt sich wohl mehr), da müsstest du dir schon einen 39"TFT kaufen



womit wir wieder beim verhältniss abstand/größe sind 
mir gehts vornehmlich um die auflösung, wenn die die nicht kleiner herstellen...
in mein zimmer würd n 100er kaum reinpassen.....

p.s.:diagonale, nicht durchmesser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				LordMephisto am 20.07.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum stört dich das denn? Würd mich interessieren. Wenn ich z.b. Gran Turismo 4 mal als Beispiel nehme. Das hat auch auf einem Fernseher eine gute Grafik. Klar kommt es Grafisch nicht an aktuelle PC Spiele ran, aber nur weil sie nicht so gut ist muss sie ja nicht schlecht sein. Darüber hinaus macht das Game einfach einen heiden Spass, Auflösung hin oder her.
> 
> Du siehst ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.




jup, seh ich.
aber mich störts halt, wenn n bild unscharf/verwaschen ist, und da fernseher i.d.r. halt nichtmal pal scharf darstellen können (sondern sogar gezielt unsaubere pixel einsetzen, damits nicht zur klötzchenbildung kommt), haben konsolen da halt einfach keine chance bei mir, es sei denn, sie geben sich mit einfacher, detailarmer grafik zufrieden.
mit der hab ich auch überhaupt kein problem, nur soll man dann dazu stehen, das mehr details einfach nicht gehen und gut ist, auch für mich -bin begeisterter civ3 zocker und spiel zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder ne runde sonic1-4 und die haben -als spiele für konsolen der vorvorvorvorletzen generation gerade mal auflösungen im 300er bereich. aber die versuchen halt auch nicht, details darzustellen, für die man nen 1200er bräuchte, machen aus denen dann nen pixelmatsch und nennen das revolution.


@bonkic: 1080i und 1080p haben die gleiche auflösung 
die kleineren varianten arbeiten afaik mit 720 (i/p)


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 21.07.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> jup, seh ich.
> aber mich störts halt, wenn n bild unscharf/verwaschen ist, und da fernseher i.d.r. halt nichtmal pal scharf darstellen können (sondern sogar gezielt unsaubere pixel einsetzen, damits nicht zur klötzchenbildung kommt), haben konsolen da halt einfach keine chance bei mir, es sei denn, sie geben sich mit einfacher, detailarmer grafik zufrieden.


ok, ich merk schon ich kann dich nicht überzeugen, geh sterben    
Nein im ernst, wenn das deine Meinung ist respektiere ich sie natürlich.



> aber die versuchen halt auch nicht, details darzustellen, für die man nen 1200er bräuchte, machen aus denen dann nen pixelmatsch und nennen das revolution.


Versteh ich nicht ganz. Eine Revolution ist es, natürlich nur im Konsolen sektor.
Da im Heimatland der PS3 und XB360 (also Japan und USA) HDTV weit verbeitet ist werden viele Kunden in den Ländern auch wirklich eine Steigerung der Bildqualität bei Konsolen erleben. Das wir in Deutschland technisch wie immer hinterherlaufen ist ja nicht das Verschulden von MS und Sony   
Ausserdem werden die Spiele ja auch auf einem normalen Fernseher besser aussehen wie PS2 oder Xbox Games jetzt (bitte dabei jetzt im Kopf keinen Vergleich zum PC ziehen).

Alles in allem muss aber nunmal jeder selber wissen ob er sich auf die neue Generation freut und sich dazu bereit erklärt auch einen neuen, HDTV tauglichen Fernseher zu kaufen. Dabei wäre ein 1080p Gerät sicherlich nett, ein 720p Gerät sollte aber auch gut genug sein.


----------

